# Winrar Datei in mehreren .rar dateien teilen



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

Ich möchtet gerne Eben eine Datei oder eine RAR datei Teilen das es in mehren teilen ist nun die frage wie macht man das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (19. Mai 2009)

So geht's:

Rechtsklick die Ursprungsdatei -> Zum Archiv hinzufügen -> an der im Bild markierten Stelle die Größe der einzelnen Teile angeben (in Byte)

[attachment=7655:rarshow.jpg]


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

Danke aber ja^^ Ich hab es So gemacht wie du gesagt hast  aber als fertig war ist die Rar Datei Verschwunden also net das original was ich in rar Teile auf teilen Wollte sonder eben die Rar Datei bei 100% fertig war ging das Fenster weg und im Ordner ist nur die Original Datei sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> So geht's:
> 
> Rechtsklick die Ursprungsdatei -> Zum Archiv hinzufügen -> an der im Bild markierten Stelle die Größe der einzelnen Teile angeben (in Byte)
> 
> [attachment=7655:rarshow.jpg]


man kann auch zb 100mb eintippen. winrar kommt damit klar


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Danke aber ja^^ Ich hab es So gemacht wie du gesagt hast  aber als fertig war ist die Rar Datei Verschwunden also net das original was ich in rar Teile auf teilen Wollte sonder eben die Rar Datei bei 100% fertig war ging das Fenster weg und im Ordner ist nur die Original Datei sonst nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wirklich verschwunden? Oder einfach nur da gelandet was als Pfad für die fertige Datei angegeben war? Vielleicht einfach mal die Windows-Explorersuche benutzen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

ja sie ist ganz Verschwunden der Pfad hab ich schon Richtig angeben, ich weiss net ob es dran liegt das es eine ISO ist ? Weiss ja net ob man die so Teilen kann mit Winrar Ich hab es Schon 2 mal gemacht und jedes mal mit dem selbe Ergebnis, die rar Datei ist einfach Verschwunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

Ja könnte sein. Normalerweise packt man keine ISO-Dateien. Nimm die Dateien mal alle aus der ISO raus und packe die mal so mit Winrar.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (20. Mai 2009)

So ich glaube nun geht es. Und nun noch ne frage  der Ordner denn ich in Mehren Teilen will ist 5.59 GB Gross nun die frage was gibt ich am besten ein? weil wenn ich 5000 Eingebe macht der 500 Teile oder so das ist Bisschen zu Viel Teilen xD


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Machs einfach so auf CD-Größe, also so 700MB.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (20. Mai 2009)

Jo danke hat nun 7 Teile Perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Mai 2009)

ne .iso packen geht eigtl ohne probleme. dauert bei 7.4gb nur mal gerne sehr lange -.-
also musst du irgendwas falsch gemacht haben^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (20. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ne .iso packen geht eigtl ohne probleme. dauert bei 7.4gb nur mal gerne sehr lange -.-
> also musst du irgendwas falsch gemacht haben^^



Kann nicht sein da ich als ich die ISO entpackt habe das genau Gleiche mit dem Ordner gemacht habe wir mit der ISO.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein da ich als ich die ISO entpackt habe das genau Gleiche mit dem Ordner gemacht habe wir mit der ISO.


???

nochmal bitte^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ???
> 
> nochmal bitte^^



Also noch mal für dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als ich es Mit Der ISO Versucht habe zu Mehren Rar Teile auf Teilen Ging es nicht! Als ich aber die ISO ENPACKT habe, bei dem Order der entpackt raus kam hab ich dann das Selbe gemacht wie mit der ISO! Und dann Ging es aber!


----------

